# In Essex ???



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

are there any meets/events in or nearer to essex at all ???

never been to one but they always seem miles away


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

There's one run by tyresmoke.net which is open to all car enthusiats. It's in Chelmsford.

Alternatively since you've obviously got transport then there's the little drive up to Kneesworth (just off the Duxford turn on the M11) :wink:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

thanks matey

yeah that kneesworht is only 70 miles from me, so not to bad


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Or the LEEK meet in Bluewater


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yee gods !! Go south of the river?!?!?!?! 

:wink:

It's probably time I summoned up the bravery to do it again


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Bravery is going for the Curry :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Bravery is going for the Curry :lol:


True bravery is hanging around with BAMTT afterwards!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Come along to the LEEK meet Lee!!!  :wink:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

are they regular meets ?? the bluewater ones ???


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

luciferlee said:


> are they regular meets ?? the bluewater ones ???


Every month for the last year and a half!

Come along for the curry beforehand you'll love it i promise!
I'll introduce you to everyone,and they are all very friendly.
Plus the curry is fantastic,all you can eat from the menu for Â£8.95 you can't go wrong.


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Come along have a curry and get your free lemon squeezer....
jose


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sup3rfly said:


> Come along have a curry and get your free lemon squeezer....
> jose


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey bytheway...my mum loved the lemon squeezer.....i didwrap it up for Xmas...the've never seen one of those in Portugal...life will never be the same again...


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi,
Come along to the LEEK , there are others from Essex .Be brave and go for a curry , for afters there are Krispy Kremes!! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Hi,
> Come along to the LEEK , there are others from Essex .Be brave and go for a curry , for afters there are Krispy Kremes!! :wink:


If youve left any that is :lol:

Arif did you get my pm???


----------

